# Harness needed for aftermarket Android Radio



## Stolla (Jun 29, 2021)

was hoping this one will do the job but it looks like the spreaker wiring is incorrect. not sure about the gray wire. 7.77US $ 29% OFF|LEEWA Car 16pin Audio Wiring Harness With Canbus Box For Chevrolet Cruze Trax AVEO Stereo Installation Wire Adapter #CA6638|Cables, Adapters & Sockets| - AliExpress


----------



## Stolla (Jun 29, 2021)

the wiring diagram


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe J can help
@jblackburn


----------



## Stolla (Jun 29, 2021)

Some Photos and details of what i figured out so far.... Just need info on the RED Writing on the plug drawing and if i've got the correct CANBUS.


----------



## MinKorea (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi Stolla. Sorry to resurrect this old thread... but this thread is also one of the few that comes up on Google that matches a similar issue I'm having. Did you ever get it working?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MinKorea said:


> Hi Stolla. Sorry to resurrect this old thread... but this thread is also one of the few that comes up on Google that matches a similar issue I'm having. Did you ever get it working?


Welcome Aboard!

Something similar:
How I did the MyLink Wire Harness

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here!


----------

